# Color profiles??



## Geoffrey (Aug 13, 2013)

I generally have my system set to work in sRGB, it's straight forward. However, if I convert a DNG file in LR to a black & white, then 'edit it' in Cs6, I'm seeing that it is now a Gray Gamma 2.2. Why? I then have to convert the profile back to sRGB, so that I can 'save as' to send out to print. Any ideas or suggestions will be greatly appreciated, thanks, Geoff


----------



## Den (Aug 13, 2013)

You might want to read this discussion from the Leica Forum:   http://www.l-camera-forum.com/leica...ng-forum/173017-b-w-srgb-adobergb-1998-a.html


----------



## clee01l (Aug 13, 2013)

There is some confusion between ColorSpace and ColorProfile.  sRGB, AdobeRGB and ProPhotoRGB are color spaces. (There are others, but these are the most common.  Consider them envelopes of all of the colors that can be represented in that defined space. sRGB is the smallest envelope, AdobeRGB is larger and ProPhotoRGB is the largest envelope. 

To this confusion there are Color profiles (embedded instructions that tell the image reader how to treat colors in the included image). They have names like "sRGB IEC61966-2.1.icc" and "Adobe RGB (1998).icc".  and are commonly referred to as sRGB and AdobeRGB.  The profiles  "sRGB IEC61966-2.1.icc" and "Adobe RGB (1998).icc" are generic profiles of generic monitors and printers respectively. The color profile "Gray Gamma 2.2.icc" is a B&W _print_ profile specifically created for Quad Tone RIP  printing package for Epson (?) printers.
I'm not sure what part of CS6 set the color profile to Gray Gamma 2.2, but if you are not doing your own printing, and the third party printer does not specify a specific color profile  other than  the generic "sRGB IEC61966-2.1.icc", it is fine to set the color space to sRGB on the export dialog.


----------

